# Finding switch power



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

I wanted to starthis thread, because i been looking to find a new switch power in the fuze box.

I know #6 and #7 are switch power, but i am intrest to know if any other of the none used ones are also switch power. #7 for me already has a boost gauge on it with add a circuit and #6 i'd preffer to not load on too much i use it for GPS, Radar detector, and cell phone (not all at once by mostly 2 at a time.)

is there a safe way to check that the empty ones are switch power? 

I am making plans to install interior LED.


----------



## TheMaterial (Sep 5, 2012)

you can go to the BCM which is the right side of the console. There is a purple/yellow wire that is an ACC. tie into that with a the proper fuse. That is your ignitions Accessory wire should be a thicker wire. It's located in a green plug. 

you can also the find the wire right in the ignition harness, which if you look up under your dash will be the one that goes up towards your column.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Might want to consider running a Relay in and even adding a 2nd fuse panel to run up to 6 wires. This is how I added lights on my old jeep and it worked well for lots of power not going through factory wiring except the # 6 circuit turning the relay on which is very low wattage.


----------



## kfr291 (Aug 11, 2012)

thats an idea, never thought of that. thank you for that. I will keep that in mind


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Here is the one I used for my Jeep with a total of 4 sets of lights, each poll having 2 55 watts andI never had a problem. I'm sure any wattage you have planned will be fine. and for $12 you cant beat it, just remeber to add a fuse prior to fuse block for saftey.

Bussmann BP/15600-06-20 Quick Connect Fuse Block : Amazon.com : Automotive


----------

